# Fighters and Pilots re-unite



## hitoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

Doh!

ok, think I worked it out now  First some amazing photos of the late Gunther Rall getting re-acquainted with his legendary mount


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

Another great photo, Messerschmitt aces Walter Schuck and Gunther Rall shake hands near their famous mount.


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

a great photo of walter wolfrum and peter duttmann of Jagdgeswader52 in front of the aircraft they flew on the Russian front those many years ago


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice thread, thanks for posting the pics. 

Unfortunately these great pilots are becoming fewer and fewer. They should never be forgotten, no matter who they flew for.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for posting. Lest we forget.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

That would just be awesome to meet a few of them. Great pics!


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

Buck Pattillo is re-united with his Mustang "Little Rebel" once again


----------



## hitoshi (Jul 1, 2011)

The late and great Johnnie Johnson in a spitfire


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Fantastic ! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome, I love those pics, thanks for sharing. 






Adolf Galland and Robert Stanford-Tuck in a twin-seated 109 (Buchon?), circa '68-'69, during the filming of "The Battle of Britain".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Would that not have been awesome to see in person!


----------

